# How much for '04 P1 Madone?



## ekological (May 29, 2004)

Just wanted to gauge my LBS when I go in to order a Project One Madone next week. I'm looking for the Mountain Storm paint scheme as I think it's absolutely beautiful. So, just looking at which options you chose and how much you paid. I don't want to pit one LBS against another and I certainly value customer service and friendliness, but I don't want to be a patron to a store that's going to gouge me for all I'm worth.

Also, a LBS told me that you can no longer order a 5200, 5500 or 5900 any more for the '04 year. Is that true? They said that you can only get the Madone or the limited edition Madone...I just want to make sure that I'm not being steered towards the more expensive bike.

TIA,
ekological


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I had 2 of my Trek's in for service last week and the mechanic was commenting on how they cannot order many of the 2004's, which included road bikes. He told me 6 weeks ago they ran out of hybrids and still have no sign of any new bike comings. Sound legit, but I would check another shop just in case. One thing to consider, I remember last year the shop had the new 5200's early in the season.


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

*not surprising*

I am riding for a trek-sponsored team and basically if you haven't ordered your frame by now, you probably won't get an '04 bike. The production year for the company ends sometime in June, and I would guess by now the higher end bikes like 5500/5900 are spoken for. The Madone might be a different story since Trek may have over-estimated the demand for those, while grossly underestimating the demand for the other frames. 

the limited edition models are basically set aside and painted, packaged up with the goodies once they are ordered. Of course, once they are all sold, that's it, no more. 

then there's the issue of world-wide shortages in shimano product that I have also heard from inside people that is slowing down the availability of trek bikes. All together it seems like kind of a disaster. Someone in that company really didn't anticipate the demand for road stuff by a long shot. 

I ordered my 5900 frame in late February, and I still don't have it yet!!!!


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

Was at the shop today. They said major delivery issues. I would post in the general discussion area, their are guys on their that work at dealers.


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

I ordered a P1 Mountain Storm Madone the last week of March. My LBS told me that it would arrive the last week in June. 

Recently, they told me, (without me asking ) that Trek was working on it. Do I trust my LBS. Yes I do. I have no reason not to trust them. 

When I ordered the bike, My LBS charged me the prices that were on the Trek web site. Now, it remains to be seen if the bike will arrive in a few weeks. Only time will tell.


----------

